# UPDATED Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - RUN TIMES ADDED



## run4jc (Jan 14, 2012)

UPDATE - new run time test in post 24
Call me crazy. Most of my flashlight purchases in the past few months have been based upon buying something that will provide light in the worst possible conditions. Surely the debate could rage on for years about which light is the most robust – and my feeling is that most all the arguments would have great merit. McGizmo, Mac, HDS, Surefire, on and on – great lights, built well. I’ve enjoyed abusing a few lights just for fun and found that even some low-end lights hold up well.

My Haikus remain my absolute favorites.

Still, when Policescannerman gives his blessing to a light, I have to take notice. Then my subsequent purchase of a Bravo Company rifle urged me to shop for a weapon light. Put 2 and 2 together and I decided on the Elzetta ZFL M60 with hi/strobe and crenelated bezel, along with a Zorn rail mount.

It came, I was blown away, and decided that it would be good to have another with ‘high/low’ settings for dog walking duty. Ordered a ZFL M60 with hi/lo and low profile bezel. 

Packaging is simple – easy to open blister packs that you don’t have to destroy in order to remove the lights.






Decent instructions included – also a couple of beefy o-rings to use in the event you mount the light in a weapon mount.










Lights are shipped with 2 Battery Station primaries. I went with the 2 cell versions – the Malkoff module is rated up to 9V so I will be using 2 AW RCRs in my every day dog walking light, but will keep the Battery Station primaries in the weapon light.





As others have mentioned, the anodizing is top rate –





The walls of the light are thick, yet the light isn’t overly heavy – you feel as though you are carrying a “real tool”. 





Threads are beefy and come well lubricated. I added a bit of Krytox to the tail threads and that immediately improved the ease of switching. With a bit of time and break in, I believe one handed operation will be super easy. 






Excuse the lint!





My only cause for pause was the clicky. I have been spoiled my McGizmo McClicky switches, and this one is a bit mushy by comparison, but the boot is thick and beefy and the click functions perfectly every time. Elzetta offers a twist only switch – the switches I chose are intuitive and easy – click on / off – twist ever so slightly for mode change.






Incidentally, out on the end of my AR, it is VERY easy to operate the light with my left thumb. 





Looks cool, doesn’t it?





Would you want to be staring at these two "business ends?"





Crenelations on the bezel are wicked looking. This thing would definitely slow down the poor soul who was hit with it.










The low profile bezel is just that – low profile, and nice looking.










Since the M60 module is sealed, the bezel requires no lens. There is a nice, beefy o ring between the Malkoff and the bezel to help with seal and, my guess, shock absorbing.














Speaking of the Malkoff, these M60s are purportedly using XRE emitters. I still love the tint of that emitter, and although the beam won’t win any awards with white wall hunters, this beam through the TIR optics gives a great what I call “Batman Signal” spot. Just enough spill to light your peripheral, but most of the light is obviously concentrated in the spot. I’ve ordered a couple of M61s – 1 regular and 1 High CRI – and look forward to trying those out in this light (and yes, I ordered the lens kits also.)









The Malkoff Drop Ins are well known around CPF, but if you have any questions here are a couple of informational links:

CPF Run Time Test (this is an almost 4 year old test - scout24 is conducing a new test the 'low' setting and will post the results when ready - I plan to add an updated run time on 'high' later today)
CPF Review from 2008
Manufacturers web site (Malkoff)

These drop ins are still available at the Elzetta site as well as at Oveready and perhaps other online retailers.

It’s too cold in the DC area to do beam shots (sorry – not so much for my tolerance for the cold, but more for my camera), but I will share a couple of 'beige wall' shots. I do not have an LED Surefire to compare to, but I will compare to a well-known light – the Haiku…(Elzetta left - Haiku right)










Finally, for those of you who would like a point of reference regarding the size of the lights, in this next photo you can see, left to right, the ZFL M60 CS2S, McGizmo Haiku, McGizmo High CRI Mule on 2x123 McClicky Pak, and ZFL M60 LS2D





Torture tests? Are you kidding? I ain’t gonna beat my pretty lights up after others have disassembled a light under water, and re-assembled it – and it kept working; they’ve hammered nails with one; on YouTube there are many videos, most enjoyable being one where a guy shoots his with a 12 gauge, throws into metal plating, and just beats the you-know-what out of it until it finally gives up from a point blank 12 gauge blast. BTW, the Surefire gave up about halfway into the abuse. I’m not picking on the Surefire – it held up remarkably well – these tests were over the top.

If you visit Elzetta's web site, there are links to MANY such torture tests. I don't believe the forum rules allow me to link to their site, but it's pretty easy to figure out...

I'm not a law enforcement officer, nor am I military (and God bless all who serve in those noble services), but these days my purchases are often guided by the thought of "will it hold up under the worst case scenario?" "Do I need backup?"

That's just me. For those of you who don't think the Elzetta is your 'thing', no worries! That's the beauty of being able to make your own choices. 

But if you are looking for an ultra rugged duty light, or a SHTF light, or just enjoy owning simple, rugged, reliable lighting tools, I humbly suggest that one of the variants of the Elzetta brand be on your short shopping list!


----------



## scout24 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

 Well said sir! Love the macro emitter shot... Looks the business on that AR. Bring on the zombies... :huh:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

Wow, I didn't know the M60s these days were using XPE. Nice!

Excellent write up Dan, this Elzettas will more than likely serve for a lifetime.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

Thanks for the review and pictures!
I find Elzetta very attractive, but find it really sad that M60 dropins are not more available in low and warm options!


----------



## cummins4x4 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

Got to get a couple of these for attaching to various WMD:devil:


----------



## scout24 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

Bombproof EDC trio?  Personally, they're all in the same league build-quality wise... Dark Sucks Ti clip, btw. Sorry for the lousy pic, I'll re-take and re-post... EDIT- Ti clip removed, wants tailcap fully tightened to stay in place. Back on my McClicky equipped G2 it goes!


----------



## snakyjake (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

How do the Elzetta lights compare with Surefire's 6PX (with the same drop-ins)? 
What does the beam look like at longer distances?


----------



## run4jc (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*



snakyjake said:


> How do the Elzetta lights compare with Surefire's 6PX (with the same drop-ins)?
> What does the beam look like at longer distances?



I don't own a 6PX, but looking at specs it looks as though the 6PX has a fixed emitter? You can't change the drop in? Perhaps someone else will please help answer the question?

I tried this morning to snap a photo or 2 of the beam at distance - unfortunately my point and shoot wouldn't co-operate. Tonight I will try to take my good camera outside and shoot a couple of distance beam shots. But it's pretty cold outside - no promises!

I jokingly called the spot a "Batman Signal" spot - it's a defined spot that reminds me of an L1 - and it really reaches out there. at 50 yards the spot has grown large enough to light a small group of people, while still remaining defined. There is some spill up close, but typical of a TIR setup, most of the output is focused on the spot. Hope this helps - and hope someone else will offer more input.


----------



## jorn (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

The m60 uses a xr-e, shows clearly on the picture. Got a M30W, really useful beampattern.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*



jorn said:


> The m60 uses a xr-e, shows clearly on the picture. Got a M30W, really useful beampattern.



That's what I originally thought....thanks for the input. Wouldn't surprise me if a number of additional Malkoffs come to roost here. I expect the M61l and M61LL will be the next one. I had an M30W last year and really liked it - like warm emitters in general - but I'm hoping the M61 High CRI that will arrive at my home Tuesday will provide the tint I prefer.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Wow, I didn't know the M60s these days were using XPE. Nice!



Correction made thanks to Jorn and information found on the Oveready sight - these are XRE emitters, and I just noticed that Oveready has quite a few M60 and M60F modules in stock. FYI


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

I have always thought of buying an Elzetta ZF-L with hi/lo tail cap but somehow or rather I am always tempted by other lights that seems to perform better (by specs). Most of my money went into my Mule and a couple of Haikus, couple of SC600 and an SC600w, and lately a HDS high CRI rotary. Now that I am contemplating on an SF Fury your thread got me itching again for the Elzetta. Now I can't decide what I want.


----------



## snakyjake (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*



pjandyho said:


> Now that I am contemplating on an SF Fury your thread got me itching again for the Elzetta. Now I can't decide what I want.



For a weapon/tactical light, I don't like the Fury operation.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*



snakyjake said:


> For a weapon/tactical light, I don't like the Fury operation.


I don't shoot and we are not allowed to own firearms here in Singapore. So in my usage, which is general utility usage, I believe a Fury should fit the bill. I must say I am quite happy with the 6PX and G2X Pro.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

That is sad. In your case, I would be all over any aggressive bezel tactical light like the Elzetta or even a SF E2DL. A light is not much protection in hand to hand combay but alot better than none. 



pjandyho said:


> I don't shoot and we are not allowed to own firearms here in Singapore. .....


----------



## scout24 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

FWIW, I started a runtime test on my Elzetta this morning, low level with the supplied Batterystation cells. They had about 10 minutes on hi and maybe 20 minutes on low at the start of the test. I'll post as it progresses.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*



kyhunter1 said:


> *That is sad.* In your case, I would be all over any aggressive bezel tactical light like the Elzetta or even a SF E2DL. A light is not much protection in hand to hand combay but alot better than none.


Agree. My biggest gripe staying here is not being able to own firearms. Even carrying an EDC knife around could lend you in court with "intention to cause harm". Sometimes I wish I could just migrate to US where I could play with all the guns I want. Anyway, the government had such a stringent law around here and plus good enforcing by the police it is very safe to be staying here in Singapore. Very often I hear tourists claiming that they have never before felt as safe walking along the streets at 12 midnight as they are here in Singapore.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*



kyhunter1 said:


> That is sad. In your case, I would be all over any aggressive bezel tactical light like the Elzetta or even a SF E2DL. A light is not much protection in hand to hand combay but alot better than none.





pjandyho said:


> Agree. My biggest gripe staying here is not being able to own firearms. Even carrying an EDC knife around could lend you in court with "intention to cause harm". Sometimes I wish I could just migrate to US where I could play with all the guns I want. Anyway, the government had such a stringent law around here and plus good enforcing by the police it is very safe to be staying here in Singapore. Very often I hear tourists claiming that they have never before felt as safe walking along the streets at 12 midnight as they are here in Singapore.



I agree also with having increased incentive to own a light with an aggressive bezel like this Elzetta or the Surefire. And that discussion - not one of the relative safety of any country versus another -keeps the thread on track...:thumbsup:



scout24 said:


> FWIW, I started a runtime test on my Elzetta this morning, low level with the supplied Batterystation cells. They had about 10 minutes on hi and maybe 20 minutes on low at the start of the test. I'll post as it progresses.


Thanks for sacrificing your primaries in the interest of science, Greg! Can't wait to hear the results. FWIW, I tested one of my Elzettas at the tail cap using AW RCRs and on high it was pulling .6 amps...


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*



run4jc said:


> I agree also with having increased incentive to own a light with an aggressive bezel like this Elzetta or the Surefire. And that discussion - not one of the relative safety of any country versus another -keeps the thread on track...:thumbsup:


I was contemplating about getting one with the aggressive bezel but not for defense purposes but rather as a safe reminder that my light is still on should I leave it bezel down. I do have an E2DL and an E2D which I don't use as the crenellations seems to be tearing up the pockets in a few times of carrying them in it. They are 5.11 and BlackHawk pants by the way. I would probably holster carry the ZF-L


----------



## Vortus (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

run4jc, always enjoy your write ups and photos. Great job again. Hard to think about it, but I guess an overbuilt MD2 intended for the most severe duty.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

10 hours and counting...


----------



## varmint (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

Nice write up and pics, love those 2nd Gen 19's, I also have a 2nd Gen 32 after 3-1/2 years looking for one.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

22 hours on low and no noticed drop in output...


----------



## run4jc (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

NEW TEST - run time. Inspired by Scout24's test of run time on low, I decided to sacrifice the Battery Station primaries that came with the light for a high level run time test. Other tests have been done (and referenced in the first post), but this is an 'updated, unscientific' test. So armed with my trusty infrared thermometer and home made integrated sphere, began the test. Incidentally, the Battery Station primaries may have had 5 minutes run time on them already.

Before testing, I measured .765 amps at the tail. The following chart provides the result of the test. Left to right on the columns: Elapsed time, temperature at the head, lumen output, temperature at the tail, and any comments.

When 130 minutes (2 hours, 10 minutes), I retested the amps at the tail - .13 - batteries were at 1.62 and 2.08 volts. Interestingly, after allowing the light to cool down for a couple of minutes, the light powered up at around 77 lumen. And a very nice, usable 4-5 lumen on low.

So now that same light is on again in the low setting - waiting to see just how long it will run on low - and I'll report that back later! For now, please check out the results of the test. Bottom line, I love these lights more each day, and although I had respect for the Malkoff drop ins already, that respect is even higher now!


----------



## scout24 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

33 hours, dimming a bit but still brighter ceiling bounce than my EO1.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

Just checking in... I took the batteries from the run time test on high and have subjected them to another run time test on low. The light has currently been running for 18 1/2 hours - output at beginning of test was 3 lumen - it is now down to 1. As many of you who love low output lights know, this could be VERY useful in a power outage or any time there is little to no ambient light. No doubt the Elzetta/Malkoff combo extracts VERY useful run times from primary cells! 

Very impressive. Can't wait to read Scout's final results! For now, I'm leaving the light on - and betting that it'll still be going after 24 hours, at which point I'll measure the output and shut it down.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

48 hours of low, down to about a lumen.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

Wow! Thanks for doing this. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

Nice tag team action here fellas!!


----------



## scout24 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

And it's over... a few minutes past 53 hours on low with the included Batterystation cells. Never faded down below about 1 lumen, just shut off. Cells have had a few minutes of recovery time, and measure 1.74 and 1.75v. I'll have to take them home and see if they'll run a Milky Candle.  Awesome performance IMHO given the length of time it held above 10 lumens.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

Well, I give up. Finally ceased the test...the light ran for 28 hours on low AFTER I'd run the batteries to well below regulation. At the time I stopped it, the measured output was around .15 lumen - batteries had 1.52 and 1.67 volts left. 

Let's think about this - Scout ran his for 53 hours on low. I ran mine on high for 2 hours 10 minutes, then another 28 hours (and it will still light the emitter.) If Scout used his on low for 15 minutes a day, that's 212 days. If I ran mine 15 minutes a day combined, that's almost 9 days on high plus 112 more days on low.

.15 lumen not useful? Really? I invite you to enter a dark room with night adjusted vision and fire up a 1/10 lumen light. Those of you who know will agree, it's incredibly useful - almost 'too bright.' And it was only in the last few hours that it dropped below 1 lumen. At the beginning of the low "let's exhaust it" test, the light was at 3 lumen and would still switch to high with a burst of around 50 lumen. Only after around 20 hours did it begin to drop below 3 lumen...

Now this isn't meant to morph into a comparison of run times and who's light does better, etc., but rather to tip our hats to a pretty awesome combo - the Malkoff light module and the Elzetta host - combined they offer great output, bullet proof construction, and AWESOME run time on primaries! I'm like scout - I don't typically use primaries, but in these lights I just might decide otherwise when I want to ensure I have light for the long haul. SHTF? I'm grabbin' an Elzetta with primaries! Oh, and BTW, I've added an M61, high CRI M61, M60F and M61NLL to my stable of light modules. Oh, for enough hosts to run them all, but Elzetta gives you that option!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

Don't forget the M91. :devil:

Thanks for the tests guys! Incredible.


----------



## flashy bazook (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

Yes! Thanks!! 

Now, how long does the stobe run for?


----------



## run4jc (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*



flashy bazook said:


> Yes! Thanks!!
> 
> Now, how long does the strobe run for?



Good question - didn't try that! Perhaps it's time to sacrifice another set of primaries - only this time maybe a THREE cell, as I just this week received a new 3 cell complete light. I'll pop the strobe cap on it and test it out this weekend -although I expect that it'll run longer than just the weekend!

Stay tuned...


----------



## greatscoot (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Elzetta ZFL M60 Mini Review - PHOTO HEAVY!*

I am in the process of building a light from Oveready and after reading the reviews decided to pick up an Elzetta. This light is solid. The beam pattern is pretty similar to my G2X Pro and a the light itself is a little more on the cool side. I would agree that the switch is a little soft and unfortunately the light did not work with my Triad tail.

Suffice it to say the momentary lo/hi is much easier to operate than the double-click on my SF.

I would highly recommend this light.


----------



## Slumber (Feb 3, 2012)

How does the Elzetta compare in heft to a Malkoff MD2? Is the ZFL-M60 very forward heavy like an MD2?


----------



## run4jc (Feb 3, 2012)

Slumber Pass said:


> How does the Elzetta compare in heft to a Malkoff MD2? Is the ZFL-M60 very forward heavy like an MD2?



I have an MD2 due to arrive today - I'll update this post when it does. I can say that the Elzetta (I have 3) doesn't feel forward heavy. I have the plain, low profile and crenelated bezels, with 2 2 cell and 1 3 cell bodies. They all feel balanced to me.

UPDATE - my MD2 arrived and I LOVE it, but it is a bit more hefty than the Elzetta. Nothing negative about either - I love the heft and structure of the MD2. The Elzetta seems (purely subjective - I haven't weighed them or looked at the specs) a bit lighter. And it doesn't seem quite as forward heavy...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 3, 2012)

I put a 2xAA delrin 17mm tube in my 3 cell Elzetta. Then I put my M31 in there, the low on the hi low TC is like 3 lumens, its grrrrrrreeeat!


----------



## Slumber (Feb 4, 2012)

I couldn't resist any longer. I ordered an LS2D (Low-Pro bezel, 2 cell, Hi-Lo tail cap). Your review pushed me over the edge so thank you very much!


----------



## run4jc (Feb 4, 2012)

Slumber Pass said:


> I couldn't resist any longer. I ordered an LS2D (Low-Pro bezel, 2 cell, Hi-Lo tail cap). Your review pushed me over the edge so thank you very much!



Congratulations! I think you'll love it...


----------



## Slumber (Feb 10, 2012)

I received my ZFL-M60 yesterday and I am very pleased with it. I was worried about the switch, since it was described as "mushy". I prefer firm switches like those on Surefire X series lights, but I really like the switch on this thing! Good resistance, short travel with a very muffled click. Thanks again for the review!







And the obligatory gun shot





And a quick closet beamshot. ZFL-M60 on the left and an LX2 on the right. Both on low.


----------



## snakyjake (Feb 10, 2012)

Too bad there's rings/halos on the ZFL-M60 :thumbsdow.


----------



## Slumber (Feb 10, 2012)

snakyjake said:


> Too bad there's rings/halos on the ZFL-M60 :thumbsdow.



Yeah, that one ring is pretty pronounced, but the rest of the spill is uniform. The LX2 has some areas that are less bright in the spill beam. Just the nature of lights with optics I guess. I have other lights for when I want to do some white wall hunting. I plan on getting an M61L for times I need a prettier beam and better runtime. Overall, I'm very excited about the purchase.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice! Good luck with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been looking at the Elzetta lights recently to use as a work light (LEO). Currently using a HDS 170 which is super versatile but I really miss/prefer the piston style switch of my old SF 6P. I'm looking at the M60F with the rotary switch. Anyone have any experience/opinions with the flood beam drop-in model? I also noticed the crenellated bezel was pretty aggressive. I inquired at Elzetta whether it would be an effective glass breaker to which they responded "With proper precautions, the Elzetta ZFL-M60 crenellated bezel may be used to break glass". Any thoughts on its effectiveness in this regard?


----------



## run4jc (Jun 13, 2012)

P_A_S_1 said:


> I've been looking at the Elzetta lights recently to use as a work light (LEO). Currently using a HDS 170 which is super versatile but I really miss/prefer the piston style switch of my old SF 6P. I'm looking at the M60F with the rotary switch. Anyone have any experience/opinions with the flood beam drop-in model? I also noticed the crenellated bezel was pretty aggressive. I inquired at Elzetta whether it would be an effective glass breaker to which they responded "With proper precautions, the Elzetta ZFL-M60 crenellated bezel may be used to break glass". Any thoughts on its effectiveness in this regard?



I own a couple of the flood modules (Malkoff.) My perspectives are civilian - hopefully an LEO can jump into the discussion. If you are looking to flood a near field area with light, the flood is awesome. Logically, there's not a lot of reach or throw, but if you are coming into a (large or small) room and want to light it up, this would be a good choice. I've used mine walking my dogs in the dark, and it'll light up a pretty good sized yard, too.

As for breaking glass, my OPINION is that the crenelated bezel would make a decent tool - my only concern would be maybe breaking the lens? Still, maybe you've seen the video in this link...these guys repeatedly shot an Elzetta and a Surefire (with a shotgun). They were both very impressive, but the Elzetta was amazing. 

Nice, too, that the Elzetta gives you a number of battery choices, including using 2 RCRs.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks. My other concern is the LED module itself, its been out for a while and I would think it's due for an upgrade in lumens or runtimes but IDK. I kind of got interested in these modules when I saw one at work but I think they might of had the MCE with the 400 lumen output.


BTW that light was bright for a flood!


----------



## run4jc (Jun 13, 2012)

P_A_S_1 said:


> Thanks. My other concern is the LED module itself, its been out for a while and I would think it's due for an upgrade in lumens or runtimes but IDK. I kind of got interested in these modules when I saw one at work but I think they might of had the MCE with the 400 lumen output.



It's pretty awesome with the M61 - a bit more output, more of a throw/spill kind of beam. I prefer it over all the others. It is a McGizmo reflector and it has a similar beam profile to the much loved Haiku. 

I can't relate to your needs as an LEO, but if I were entering a room and depending on my light to a) illuminate and b) disorient (if only for a couple of seconds), that M61 might be my choice.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jun 13, 2012)

To be honest needs of a light in the field vary but in my current assignment I find I'm using the light at distances between 5-50 feet most of the time. I have had many lights over the years and found they all have their pros and cons.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## run4jc (Jun 13, 2012)

I think that M61/Elzetta combo might do the trick. I'm sending you a private message of possible interest...


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 13, 2012)

Get the 3 cell Elzetta, and get an M61 219 HCRI. I think that would give you the best variation between throw and flood. Think of the M61 219 as a floody version of an XPG with HCRI capabilities. Not as much of a hot spot as an original M61, but more versatile in your range of 5-50 feet. Think of it as a wall of light!


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jun 14, 2012)

run4jc,

Thanks. PM sent.


----------



## uncle wong (Jun 18, 2012)

Possible to bore Elzetta host to accept 18650 battery ? :thinking:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 18, 2012)

uncle wong said:


> Possible to bore Elzetta host to accept 18650 battery ? :thinking:



I'm testing some now. The key question is how the tailcap pin used in many Elzetta caps interacts with the new body lip.


----------



## uncle wong (Jun 18, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> I'm testing some now. The key question is how the tailcap pin used in many Elzetta caps interacts with the new body lip.



WoW .. Good news from Dan .


----------



## Slumber (Jun 18, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> I'm testing some now. The key question is how the tailcap pin used in many Elzetta caps interacts with the new body lip.



Wow, that's great news. The body at the threads does look thin, but if it's possible, I'd like to get one bored.


----------



## redline8k (Oct 5, 2012)

Im just getting in the these lights now and a 18650 would be great.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 5, 2012)

2x17500 was too long in my 3 cell...


----------



## FPSRelic (Oct 20, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> I'm testing some now. The key question is how the tailcap pin used in many Elzetta caps interacts with the new body lip.



How did these tests go? An Elzetta being able to take 18650's would be the ultimate host for Malkoff Drop ins.


----------

